# Do Not Pet collar - bad idea?



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

My dog is a pet (ie not a working dog) and there are some times when I am out in the community with him that I wish people would just leave him alone and not try to approach us. He's a licensed therapy dog but he gets nervous when children approach him inappropriately... the spark for this question is something that happened today.

I took him to a community farm cookout and there were a bunch of kids around. He was fine and held himself together very well (he gets nervous around kids) and we went and found a spot to sit down away from the commotion. While we were sitting in the grass with two other adult humans that I know, a few strange kids ran up and approached him in what I would call inappropriate ways. One young boy ran up and then stopped, bent over to my dog (who was on a down-stay) and stared right at him, making eye contact. It's the first time my dog has ever growled at a kid and I don't blame him for it. I asked the kid to please back up and give him some space, he doesn't want to be pet right now. I think my dog growled instead of moving away from the kids as he usually does, because I had him in a stay. Normally he just moves away and excuses himself from the situation.

Would it be a bad idea to get a collar that says something along the lines of DO NOT PET or would that send a message that he's aggressive and shouldn't be attending community events in the first place? Nobody should ever let their kids just run (literally run) up and approach strange dogs, or make threatening gestures (bending over, eye contact) without even asking the owner if they can say hello. I realize that I need to be my dog's advocate and to never put him in situations where he is uncomfortable enough to growl (today was a first for that). Usually if a kid approaches us and Liffey is saying no thanks, I rudely turn around and walk away and say "please don't follow us". Is there anything I can do to politely let people know that my dog would rather just not be approached in the first place? Even when we are just walking in our neighborhood sometimes I want people to leave us alone and not stick their hands out to pet him as we walk by or try to stop me to say hi to him. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

More so than addressing the appropriateness of the collar (which I think is fine although part of advocating for him is keeping him out of situations where he'd encounter kids...expecting a kid to read a collar is a tall order), I'm wondering if Liffey is the best candidate as a therapy dog? Typically soundness, comfort or at least tolerance (although personally I'd want them to enjoy the interactions) around children is a requirement even if you don't encounter kids in the venues where he works. It speaks for the overall temperament of the dog.

I certainly don't mean to derail your thread, but felt compelled to mention it.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

The only place we go for therapy dog stuff is a university with 18-25 yr old students. We're not that active in the therapy dog stuff. He is fine with, tolerates, and will even play with kids who don't bum rush him and invade his space in rude ways. I really only got him certified because we kept going to our group classes and it just kinda happened haha. I don't really have any interest in having him work with kids.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Liffey said:


> The only place we go for therapy dog stuff is a university with 18-25 yr old students. We're not that active in the therapy dog stuff. He is fine with, tolerates, and will even play with kids who don't bum rush him and invade his space in rude ways. I really only got him certified because we kept going to our group classes and it just kinda happened haha. I don't really have any interest in having him work with kids.


So if you are at a university and someone's little brother is visiting, your dog will be ok? Collar is fine. But definitely not therapy dog


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

> So if you are at a university and someone's little brother is visiting, your dog will be ok?


Yes, unless that kid runs at him screaming and staring him down (which no dog should have to tolerate). But this thread wasn't intended to be a discussion of his eligibility as a therapy dog. Therapy dog or not, I just would rather not have everybody and their mother swarm around and ask to pet him. Especially if that includes a rowdy bunch of kids.

I have a feeling people on here will say... keep him home then


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your dog does not belong at a community farm cookout. 

If you want to take a dog to a situation like that, you need a bomb-proof dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Your dog is not a therapy dog. Becoming a therapy dog means learning to tolerate all behaviors, including kids running ad him and staring him down. I agree if you don't want your dog touched, he should not be. It's not whether he is suitable to be one that is in question. It's that you are calling him one when he isn't. Whoever certified him did not do enough testing. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the dog, but with the person who passed him.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Liffey said:


> Yes, unless that kid runs at him screaming and staring him down (which no dog should have to tolerate). But this thread wasn't intended to be a discussion of his eligibility as a therapy dog. Therapy dog or not, I just would rather not have everybody and their mother swarm around and ask to pet him. Especially if that includes a rowdy bunch of kids.
> 
> I have a feeling people on here will say... keep him home then


No, don't keep him home. Just hard to believe he would pass as a therapy dog. If you don't like that, dont put it out there.
Just something to keep an eye on and not allow, or get into situations where it would be an issue. 
Get a do not pet collar or harness. Maybe a muzzle if children are present. Don't let him get himself in trouble because you are forcing something on him that he is not comfortable with. 
And a dog does have to tolerate running and screaming kids. Because they are children. And they shouldn't have to be afraid of the weak nerved therapy dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liffey said:


> Yes, unless that kid runs at him screaming and staring him down (which no dog should have to tolerate). But this thread wasn't intended to be a discussion of his eligibility as a therapy dog. Therapy dog or not, I just would rather not have everybody and their mother swarm around and ask to pet him. Especially if that includes a rowdy bunch of kids.
> 
> I have a feeling people on here will say... keep him home then


Kids run and scream. At some point in their lives their height is such that it is right on a level with the dog's eyes. And people look at people's eyes when communicating -- that is normal behavior for children. 

When we have a dog that is likely to show aggression toward a non-threat, a child, then we need to keep the dog away from the kids. They kids belong at a cookout, the dog, not so much. 

When we have a dog that is nervous around children, then it can go either way, the dog can shrink into or behind us, or the dog can bark, growl, lunge, snap. And if a dog is nervous enough, the dog will react. So, yes just knowing your dog is nervous around kids makes it a bad idea to take them to this sort of event.

ETA: At the end of the day, if your dog injures a child, even if the child runs up to the dog and throws their arms around it and hugs it, you will be in a world of hurt, and your dog may not survive.

ETA: Don't complain about people _asking _to pet your dog. It's the ones that come up and just do it without asking that are the problem. Dogs are attractive nuisances when it comes to kids. It's like bringing a clown to a party, it is going to draw the attention of children. If the clown does not like children, then it should not wear it's clown garb, because it is begging for that attention.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Perhaps a, "Please ask to pet," or "In Training" type vest may be better? Not a service dog vest but something similar that is noticeable and will make people approach with more caution, but not necessarily fear.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

since the problem is kids, the collar isn't likely to do anything. And it will make parents nervous and have them giving you the stink eye. 
Best bet is simply to not go to events where you can't step forward and stop the approach of the kids. IE take the dog when you are able to give your focus on his environment. Or, if it's an all-day thing, bring along his crate and put him away when you are focused elsewhere. Lock and likely covered to block the view and you still close by because SOMEONE is going to peek under to see what's going on


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> since the problem is kids, the collar isn't likely to do anything. And it will make parents nervous and have them giving you the stink eye.
> Best bet is simply to not go to events where you can't step forward and stop the approach of the kids. IE take the dog when you are able to give your focus on his environment. Or, if it's an all-day thing, bring along his crate and put him away when you are focused elsewhere.  Lock and likely covered to block the view and you still close by because SOMEONE is going to peek under to see what's going on


exactly. My big-boy is so patient with people that it amazes me. Of course, hanging out with my hubby at his side, he understand that they have each other's back. My she-pup is still learning. If it is going to be too much to keep an eye on your pup at ALL times at these events, yes, having a crate in a cool comfortable place is a good idea. When my she-pup barked at a child at a farmers' market she went straight to her crate and out of the crowd. I didn't scold her but we moved to the crate with at a no nonsense pace. The mother of the child could relax, my family could shop and my gal could get her head back on straight. She did come back out, after the child's family left. My pup was her calm cool self again.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Man, I could tell you guys some stories. I don't let kids pet my dogs in public even my bomb proof one. There is just nothing in it for me, and nothing but potential liability. When I take Crank out and about there is no shortage of people wanting to pet him, kids included. If they ask I generally politely say no hes working or something to that effect. If they don't ask I get pretty rude. My goal is to make em feel real bad. If they ask I say no and they do it anyway I light into them and make a whole scene of it. I do not suffer fools. 

The worst one was when I was in a crowded airport with a service dog. A young single mother with a 2-3 year old kid was behind me in line to check in and she was cooing at the kid doing the whole "look a doggy thing." The kid keeps getting closer and closer slowly and the dog is doing his best to ignore her. I even move him to the front to put me between the kid and dog. She asks if he can pet the dog I say no he's working. The dog slowly continues forward to do it anyway and she does nothing (the whole approach after that was basically like 5 seconds long, plenty of time to stop him). He makes contact and I light into her in front of a huge crowd. What the **** lady?! Shes like hes only a kid. I'm like I'm not mad at the kid I'm pissed at you! Control your child! You have no idea if this dog is friendly or not! What would have happened if the dog bit your kid!? I don't remember my exact wording but there was at least one WTF in there and it was suuuuuper angry. Everyone around me was pretty much like uh yeah lady you're dumb. She ended up leaving the line it was so bad. 

Very rarely have to do stuff like that I think it has happened two other times. Once because a dog was in heel and as I was passing the lady freaking jumps at the dog to just start petting him with no warning. The second time was because someone allowed their dog to run to the end of a flexi lead to bite the dog of a client I was working with.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Baillif said:


> Man, I could tell you guys some stories. I don't let kids pet my dogs in public even my bomb proof one. There is just nothing in it for me, and nothing but potential liability. When I take Crank out and about there is no shortage of people wanting to pet him, kids included. If they ask I generally politely say no hes working or something to that effect. If they don't ask I get pretty rude. My goal is to make em feel real bad. If they ask I say no and they do it anyway I light into them and make a whole scene of it. I do not suffer fools.
> 
> The worst one was when I was in a crowded airport with a service dog. A young single mother with a 2-3 year old kid was behind me in line to check in and she was cooing at the kid doing the whole "look a doggy thing." The kid keeps getting closer and closer slowly and the dog is doing his best to ignore her. I even move him to the front to put me between the kid and dog. She asks if he can pet the dog I say no he's working. The dog slowly continues forward to do it anyway and she does nothing (the whole approach after that was basically like 5 seconds long, plenty of time to stop him). He makes contact and I light into her in front of a huge crowd. What the **** lady?! Shes like hes only a kid. I'm like I'm not mad at the kid I'm pissed at you! Control your child! You have no idea if this dog is friendly or not! What would have happened if the dog bit your kid!? I don't remember my exact wording but there was at least one WTF in there and it was suuuuuper angry. Everyone around me was pretty much like uh yeah lady you're dumb. She ended up leaving the line it was so bad.
> 
> Very rarely have to do stuff like that I think it has happened two other times. Once because a dog was in heel and as I was passing the lady freaking jumps at the dog to just start petting him with no warning. The second time was because someone allowed their dog to run to the end of a flexi lead to bite the dog of a client I was working with.



HAHAHAHA

You can not only learn how to teach your dogs to act around kids from this site, you can also learn how to teach your kids to act around dogs. lol That lady, she prolly learned something to. Bravo!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There are bandanas and leash sleeves that only cost a few bucks that are more eye catching than a collar, and less expensive than a vest.

Here are some examples:

https://www.thedogperk.com/collecti...es/products/leash-sleeve-i-need-space-brights
https://www.thedogperk.com/collecti.../leash-sleeve-do-not-pet-me-i-need-space-gold
https://www.thedogperk.com/collections/bandanas-rescue/products/bandana-do-not-pet-me-i-need-space


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

If my dog couldn't handle little kids - even inappropriate ones - I wouldn't be pursuing a therapy dog certification with her. I'm honestly not certain I would KEEP a dog who couldn't handle little kids - even inappropriate ones. Don't get me wrong, I don't like inappropriate little kids any more than your dog does (and people _would_ blame me if I growled at them), but my dog handles herself just fine.

OP, I think you need to do way better at supervising here, and you need to look out for your dog. I've body blocked and "HEY!"-ed rude kids. I try hard to reward polite children who approach slowly and ask, but if my dog isn't feeling it, I tell them that I'm so sorry, she's tired, but thank you so much for asking. You have to advocate for your dog. You know he isn't comfortable with people running up to him, so guard against that. If you can't or won't do that, leave him home.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> No, don't keep him home. Just hard to believe he would pass as a therapy dog. If you don't like that, dont put it out there.
> Just something to keep an eye on and not allow, or get into situations where it would be an issue.
> Get a do not pet collar or harness. Maybe a muzzle if children are present. Don't let him get himself in trouble because you are forcing something on him that he is not comfortable with.
> And a dog does have to tolerate running and screaming kids. Because they are children. And they shouldn't have to be afraid of the weak nerved therapy dog.


Agree totally.

Now...I don't really like kids, tend to see them as a danger to my dog (because if anything did happen we all know who would pay for it: the dog), don't enjoy them visiting my house because my dog lives there and I don't tolerate any disobedience of my rules from children. Kids who don't obey aren't invited back.

But yes, my dog DOES have to tolerate running and screaming kids. She has to tolerate them because that tolerance is part of what makes her a dog I can live with in the middle of a big city. She has to tolerate them because we have family members with young children or who are expecting children. She has to tolerate them because it's part of existing in human society. That's part of the social contract we have with our dogs. The flip side of that social contract is that we will look out for our dogs according to their needs and be aware of what their limits are. But the dog has to hold up her end of the bargain.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Kazel said:


> Perhaps a, "Please ask to pet," or "In Training" type vest may be better? Not a service dog vest but something similar that is noticeable and will make people approach with more caution, but not necessarily fear.


While this might work well with some adults, it will not with most children. And even service dog vests do not stop adults from petting without asking, even when the vest literally says service dog, do not pet. A dog that is uncomfortable with children should not be brought to a place where children are likely to be. It's an accident waiting to happen. If in doubt as to if children will there, leave the dog home. 

As to the therapy title, gotten only because of taking him to the university group? It sounds like your dog is a nice pet, but a therapy dog should be bombproof as someone else said. To rely on the title to be able to take him places and expect people to keep their children away isn't going to happen. I'm sorry, it'd be nice if it could. A collar, vest or any other thing will not stop children from running up to him. I've had kids run up and hug my dog in Lowes, at a festival. (And she had a service dog in training vest on) The one in Lowes she didn't even see coming. What would your dog do if that happened? You need to think about different scenarios happening when you choose where to take him and what his reaction will be. If you aren't sure what he would do, again, leave him home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Baillif said:


> Man, I could tell you guys some stories. I don't let kids pet my dogs in public even my bomb proof one. There is just nothing in it for me, and nothing but potential liability. When I take Crank out and about there is no shortage of people wanting to pet him, kids included. If they ask I generally politely say no hes working or something to that effect. If they don't ask I get pretty rude. My goal is to make em feel real bad. If they ask I say no and they do it anyway I light into them and make a whole scene of it. I do not suffer fools.
> 
> The worst one was when I was in a crowded airport with a service dog. A young single mother with a 2-3 year old kid was behind me in line to check in and she was cooing at the kid doing the whole "look a doggy thing." The kid keeps getting closer and closer slowly and the dog is doing his best to ignore her. I even move him to the front to put me between the kid and dog. She asks if he can pet the dog I say no he's working. The dog slowly continues forward to do it anyway and she does nothing (the whole approach after that was basically like 5 seconds long, plenty of time to stop him). He makes contact and I light into her in front of a huge crowd. What the **** lady?! Shes like hes only a kid. I'm like I'm not mad at the kid I'm pissed at you! Control your child! You have no idea if this dog is friendly or not! What would have happened if the dog bit your kid!? I don't remember my exact wording but there was at least one WTF in there and it was suuuuuper angry. Everyone around me was pretty much like uh yeah lady you're dumb. She ended up leaving the line it was so bad.
> 
> Very rarely have to do stuff like that I think it has happened two other times. Once because a dog was in heel and as I was passing the lady freaking jumps at the dog to just start petting him with no warning. The second time was because someone allowed their dog to run to the end of a flexi lead to bite the dog of a client I was working with.


This makes sense for people working with service dogs, or with people who have service dogs. 

For most people, it is a privilege to have dogs present at events and in public buildings. And that privilege often stands a hair's breadth away from being revoked. We are not protected by the ADA. 

I got kicked out of a cancer society fundraiser event at our fundraiser with a small puppy because dogs are not permitted at their events, even though, dogs play a huge role in the healing and sometimes in the detection of cancer, doesn't matter. And my pup brought smiles to people's face there. Doesn't matter. They must have had an issue, and now dogs are NOT welcome.

If I was at our local Jefferson Days community event, and did what you did to the lady/child in line, there would be signs up everywhere the event was, the next year prohibiting dogs. 

Now, if you are working with service dogs, I am assuming your are working with dogs of stellar temperament, whether or not they like kids. These are not dogs that are going to freak out, or become reactive toward something if you start yelling/angry outburst to someone in close proximity of your dog. A lot of pets out there are not as confident in their owners. If their owner starts acting crazy, the dog might become very unsettled and even react, not because a small child touched him, but because the owner freaked out and that freaked the dog out. 

So, being a curmudgeon when it comes to people existing around your dog or dogs you are working with, can work for you ok, I don't necessarily think it is good to advice others to do the same. You have to be a certain kind of person to pull that off anyway. 

Truly, no one need pet your dog. And yes you can say "no" when you are asked however politely. (It is true that people sometimes feel that asking politely means that you will be given permission, they are wrong.) We have to be advocates for our dogs. With pups, if there is a question, just say no. But I think that if you have a relationship with the dog, the dog trusts you, than being petted by people is not a negative at all, depending on the dog. 

It is funny, Babs and Jenna were black and tan females who would have been just as happy if strangers ignored them -- Babs more than Jenna, as pups and yearlings. Rushie who was a blanket back that could have been mistaken for a bi-color as a youngster, he LOVED people. He would have enjoyed having everyone pet and love on him. The people felt intimidated by him, maybe his coloring. They wouldn't stop when I had the girls out and about. They would cross the street when I had him out. It was kind of sad, really.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Selzer, you have to remember there are service dogs as in assistance dogs and service dogs as in http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/Content/sdaweb/index. 

But people disrespect a collar or a vest so people with a dog need to be vigilant about what is going on around them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> It is funny, Babs and Jenna were black and tan females who would have been just as happy if strangers ignored them -- Babs more than Jenna, as pups and yearlings. Rushie who was a blanket back that could have been mistaken for a bi-color as a youngster, he LOVED people. He would have enjoyed having everyone pet and love on him. The people felt intimidated by him, maybe his coloring. They wouldn't stop when I had the girls out and about. They would cross the street when I had him out. It was kind of sad, really.


Mine is somewhere between blanket and saddle pattern - black and tan. She's got a generally classic shepherd look to her, there's no mistaking her breed.

It can be kind of sad watching her catch sight of kids (she loves kids). If they cross the street or if their parent ushers them across the street when they see us, she seems to wonder why they don't want to say hi. She doesn't know she is a German Shepherd or that some people are afraid of her.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Deb said:


> While this might work well with some adults, it will not with most children. And even service dog vests do not stop adults from petting without asking, even when the vest literally says service dog, do not pet. A dog that is uncomfortable with children should not be brought to a place where children are likely to be. It's an accident waiting to happen. If in doubt as to if children will there, leave the dog home.
> 
> As to the therapy title, gotten only because of taking him to the university group? It sounds like your dog is a nice pet, but a therapy dog should be bombproof as someone else said. To rely on the title to be able to take him places and expect people to keep their children away isn't going to happen. I'm sorry, it'd be nice if it could. A collar, vest or any other thing will not stop children from running up to him. I've had kids run up and hug my dog in Lowes, at a festival. (And she had a service dog in training vest on) The one in Lowes she didn't even see coming. What would your dog do if that happened? You need to think about different scenarios happening when you choose where to take him and what his reaction will be. If you aren't sure what he would do, again, leave him home.


I wonder sometimes if my approach (that children are a danger to my dog) serves her well. Plenty of people believe that's a messed up way to think, but it seems to work. I don't expect kids to change. (Except at my house, then I expect them to at least try to remember and adhere to my rules: 1) Don't run with a stick and then expect my husband's friend's visiting RETRIEVER not to chase you, and 2) STAY THE HECK OUT of my dog's crate because that is HER SAFE SPACE, not your playhouse. Failure to abide by #1 means don't come crying to me when the retriever chases the running stick and this freaks you out, several of us told you several times not to run with the stick. Failure to abide by #2 means you won't be welcomed back.) I figure they will run and shriek and do all kinds of things that annoy me and hurt dog ears and all that. It's the price you pay for being in public. What I can do is leave my dog home if I can't focus on managing her comfort and safety, or be highly vigilant regarding her space and running children. And I figure that keeping my dog out of a situation in which she might feel stressed helps keep kids safe too. A dog who is either not stressed or not there doesn't pose a risk.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess I have a different mindset, and probably because I have dogs that don't get stressed around children. I don't mind if kids want to pet my dogs, and my dogs don't mind either. I've been stopped by kids at parks, pet events, dog shows, or walking down the street. I just expect it, and don't see anything wrong with it. I usually have treats on me, so I let them ask the dogs to shake hands if they want. I had a group of children at my house on Thanksgiving (they had never seen my dogs before). My dogs were thrilled, and Carly couldn't find her ball fast enough. 

If I didn't have dogs that could be trusted around children, I wouldn't take them to events with kids. Bottom line.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Deb said:


> Selzer, you have to remember there are service dogs as in assistance dogs and service dogs as in http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/Content/sdaweb/index.
> 
> But people disrespect a collar or a vest so people with a dog need to be vigilant about what is going on around them.


I am not arguing anything about service dogs. I think Bailiff's response maybe works considering he is working with service dogs. For the rest of us though, if we swear and yell in public about a child's indiscretion with our dog, we will probably find fewer events open to our dogs. It is not so much that they don't want to hear people yelling and going bat-poop-crazy, but that it may never have occurred to the leaders of such events that people would bring dogs that might bite a kid. 

We have to let service dogs into events and public places. But not every pet dog. Fewer dogs, fewer chances of injuries and accidents. 

We have a GSD owner here that is doing nothing positive for our dogs' reputation in public. They need to know we don't approve of bringing a questionable dog to a public event.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I guess I have a different mindset, and probably because I have dogs that don't get stressed around children. I don't mind if kids want to pet my dogs, and my dogs don't mind either. I've been stopped by kids at parks, pet events, dog shows, or walking down the street. I just expect it, and don't see anything wrong with it. I usually have treats on me, so I let them ask the dogs to shake hands if they want. I had a group of children at my house on Thanksgiving (they had never seen my dogs before). My dogs were thrilled, and Carly couldn't find her ball fast enough.
> 
> If I didn't have dogs that could be trusted around children, I wouldn't take them to events with kids. Bottom line.


The Memorial Day event was not public, it was private, but there were about 10-12 family units there, many of them with multiple children. And many of the little. 

The dogs were all descendents of my Jenna, save only Kojak which was the pup I brought. The rest of the dogs belonged to each of the other family units. Some of those dogs were not raised with children, and met children as adults. Others never lived with children at all. Some lived with their children from puppy on up, but not all. All of the kids swarmed through the dogs, without anyone being concerned, not the kids, not the dogs, not the dog owners, not the parents. 

The kids were swimming, there was running, there was screaming, there was some throwing the ball for the dog, there were dogs in the pool. 

The dogs were bomb proof. Taking a dog to a public event like this, well the dogs would probably be on lead, but still, it would be so easy for something to happen.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have taken my dogs out to my breeders house before when she had a bunch of her grandchildren there. One time there were five or six little kids from about 3 to 6 years old all running and screaming around the yard. My dogs just ignored them, and had their own little party (squirrels are way more fun than kids, lol)


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Deb said:


> While this might work well with some adults, it will not with most children. And even service dog vests do not stop adults from petting without asking, even when the vest literally says service dog, do not pet. A dog that is uncomfortable with children should not be brought to a place where children are likely to be. It's an accident waiting to happen. If in doubt as to if children will there, leave the dog home.
> 
> As to the therapy title, gotten only because of taking him to the university group? It sounds like your dog is a nice pet, but a therapy dog should be bombproof as someone else said. To rely on the title to be able to take him places and expect people to keep their children away isn't going to happen. I'm sorry, it'd be nice if it could. A collar, vest or any other thing will not stop children from running up to him. I've had kids run up and hug my dog in Lowes, at a festival. (And she had a service dog in training vest on) The one in Lowes she didn't even see coming. What would your dog do if that happened? You need to think about different scenarios happening when you choose where to take him and what his reaction will be. If you aren't sure what he would do, again, leave him home.


It is true, and I agree that I would not advocate to take this dog to places. But the OP was asking for opinions and since everybody else was bringing up the therapy thoughts I was trying not to. We cannot control what people do and so I'd like to give advice that may help if OP continues with what they want to do with their dog. While the a vest may not stop people there is a possibility it could help.

I agree people do not always respect that and such, and that they are very unpredictable. I personally have experienced children running up and throwing their arms around my dog Shelby at the store. Thankfully she is an extremely friendly dogs and was as happy as can be that I wasn't paying close enough attention to stop them.

The OPs dog is honestly probably not a good option for a Therapy dog, because there are enough issues in that gray murky area as is without having dogs that the owner fears having children run up to unexpectedly.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't yell I just get rude and nasty in those cases. I can do that perfectly effectively at low volume. 

My thing is this. Even with "bomb proof" dogs it doesn't do you any favors to allow strange people to fawn all over your dogs. Once your dogs are socialized and good to go it is just introducing potential liability you don't need.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Baillif said:


> I don't yell I just get rude and nasty in those cases. I can do that perfectly effectively at low volume.
> 
> My thing is this. Even with "bomb proof" dogs it doesn't do you any favors to allow strange people to fawn all over your dogs. Once your dogs are socialized and good to go it is just introducing potential liability you don't need.


I used to worry about liability, to the extent that I dragged my dogs away from everything, and made sure they were not ever in any situation where someone might sue me. 

Then one day, I just gave it up. I can be sued, or not. Maybe I will be. I worry more that it will be out of my hands, and the dog will be put down. But I do not worry about that with any of my dogs now. I feel 100% confident with them in any situation.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I wonder sometimes if my approach (that children are a danger to my dog) serves her well. Plenty of people believe that's a messed up way to think, but it seems to work. I don't expect kids to change. (Except at my house, then I expect them to at least try to remember and adhere to my rules: 1) Don't run with a stick and then expect my husband's friend's visiting RETRIEVER not to chase you, and 2) STAY THE HECK OUT of my dog's crate because that is HER SAFE SPACE, not your playhouse. Failure to abide by #1 means don't come crying to me when the retriever chases the running stick and this freaks you out, several of us told you several times not to run with the stick. Failure to abide by #2 means you won't be welcomed back.) I figure they will run and shriek and do all kinds of things that annoy me and hurt dog ears and all that. It's the price you pay for being in public. What I can do is leave my dog home if I can't focus on managing her comfort and safety, or be highly vigilant regarding her space and running children. And I figure that keeping my dog out of a situation in which she might feel stressed helps keep kids safe too. A dog who is either not stressed or not there doesn't pose a risk.


I actually work on bombproofing my dogs as puppies. I never make them greet people, but let them choose if they want to be petted or not. All eventually decide they like it at about four months give or take. Then they love the attention. They usually revert to aloof as adults, but by then they accept kids as being kids and don't react. Of course, I also work hard to find the puppy that has good genetics to be able to do the things I want it to do even if it means waiting or going to several breeders to find the right puppy. It's worth the wait and time.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm really selective on who and when a stranger meets my boy and it's only if I've had a few moments to size them up. With kids it's only been a few and they approached politely and my boy was relaxed. Observing is the key. I've been lucky in that the few children who have come running for a pat was far enough away so that I had enough time to verbally stop them. The verbal I use as if I'm commanding my dog is "Do not approach" with the hand signal of the index finger up in the wait a minute sign. It has never failed to stop kids and adults. I think it's because the words are ominous and infers consequences idk but it works. 

I heard one kid dare another to run up and pat my boy. Used that method just as the kid started running. Stopped him cold. 

with the vest, you will only know of the kids or adults that it didnt stop but will never know how many it did stop.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

If kids ask to pat my boy I usually say yes (depending on how my dog is behaving/how excited he is at the time)... I don't want people to be scared of German Shepherds. He really loves kids, he wants to go play with every one he sees. It breaks my heart when he is wagging his tail at a kid and his parents usher the kid across the road to avoid us. 
I ask them to wait whilst I get him to sit, then they pat him. When I see his excitement edging up and hes getting ready to start licking faces I tell the kids that that is enough he is getting too excited and everyone moves off happy.
I have never come across any kid here that hasn't first asked me to pat my dog. It is ingrained from a tiny age... I've always said it to my kids and you hear other parents saying to their 1 year olds "you need to ask to pat the dog, not all dogs will like it".


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Deb said:


> I actually work on bombproofing my dogs as puppies. I never make them greet people, but let them choose if they want to be petted or not. All eventually decide they like it at about four months give or take. Then they love the attention. They usually revert to aloof as adults, but by then they accept kids as being kids and don't react. Of course, I also work hard to find the puppy that has good genetics to be able to do the things I want it to do even if it means waiting or going to several breeders to find the right puppy. It's worth the wait and time.


Yes, I know. I did those things as well. I have a stable, solid adult. 

I still know who would be in trouble if anything did happen. It would be my large dog, not the kid. So I approach children in general as potential risks to my dog's safety, even though she actually loves children and is great with them, and I supervise accordingly. That high level of supervision is what I need to feel comfortable, because I know what the stakes would be for her. If I can't be that vigilant, I leave her home.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree, vigilance is the key and being comfortable with an activity. If I'm going to have to watch what's going on around us too much due to unsupervised children or ill behaved adults, I'd rather not go or not bring mine. I take mine to enjoy time out together, if I can't, then we don't go or I go alone.


----------

